# Electronic Music Megathread



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2011)

Here we go then why not.
This place surely likes a lot of electronic music right? 

I do. I'm probably not the pro, though.


deadmau5


Spoiler: deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon



[yt]YnwfTHpnGLY[/yt]



Justice


Spoiler: Justice - Phantom Pt. 2 (Live)



[yt]A_Yow15RXKU[/yt]



Daft Punk


Spoiler: Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster Stronger



[yt]gAjR4_CbPpQ[/yt]



SebastiAn


Spoiler: SebastiAn - Ross Ross Ross



[yt]dOoRdJ_qBO8[/yt]



Russ Chimes


Spoiler: Russ Chimes - Tertre Rouge



[yt]hPhivsFOHo4[/yt]



Pendulum


Spoiler: Pendulum - Hold Your Colour



[yt]nfFnU0FUGno[/yt]



The Glitch Mob


Spoiler: The Glitch Mob - Beyond Monday



[yt]WImWuxHbQCw[/yt]



Secede


Spoiler: Secede - Leraine



[yt]0FWf7ONmNWE[/yt]



Moby


Spoiler: Moby - Honey



[yt]8d9SgRtEkBo[/yt]



Skrillex


Spoiler: Skrillex - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites



[yt]WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/yt]



Fuck Buttons


Spoiler: Fuck Buttons - Colours Move



[yt]0TfeEfSKECw[/yt]




HEY DO YOU GUYS LIKE RENARD
LOL HE'S A FURRY TOO THEREFORE HIS MUSIC IS GREAT
actually no he sucks, look harder for music similar to his that is much better
That's all on that subject.

Other subjects, albums out this year?
Total by SebastiAn is actually out on Friday, but the magic of the internet has it already up and running.
Justice have a new album sometime this year, so that should be good too?

Discuss electronic bullshit.
Add stuff that I forgot.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2011)

Everything furries rip off of, someone has made before and done better.


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

So does this include house/schranz/hard techno/gabber as well? Curious.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> So does this include house/schranz/hard techno/gabber as well? Curious.



Of course not. All those genres are obviously rock.
But really yes, those are electronic subgenres, and this is the electronic music thread.

So yeaaah post them! Post whatever electronic music you like.


----------



## anero (May 25, 2011)

[yt]_-Ff4TYLPT0[/yt]

ha ha! time for garage.


----------



## Vibgyor (May 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;aQcYzjlxwk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQcYzjlxwk0[/video]

this song makes me orgasm <3


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

I'm terrible with genres, sorry.

[yt]UlLJJSHtcYU[/yt]

Here's my favorite electronic track, currently.


----------



## Isen (May 26, 2011)

[yt]22rdxCH160A[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;rfVfRWv7igg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfVfRWv7igg[/video]
(I've been posting this one a lot, lol)
[video=youtube;iqkzR0sdtuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqkzR0sdtuU[/video]
[video=youtube;PRmyN_u4TX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRmyN_u4TX0[/video]

If anyone likes the last one I have tons more where that came from
Liquid DnB is like my favorite genre now


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;_wjpQG9e9xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wjpQG9e9xA[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 26, 2011)

Deadmau5, 16Volt, And One, Chemlab, Covenant, Skrillex, Skinny Puppy, Nachtmahr, Neuroticfish, Uberbyte, Ulver... All great electronic bands.

Okay I'm all hipster'd out now.


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

[yt]EKLpPc1_fQ0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2011)

Tangerine Dream:
[video=youtube;zoXrN4XSabI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoXrN4XSabI[/video]
The Orb:
[video=youtube;yyMZDBdoe8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyMZDBdoe8g[/video]


----------



## anero (May 26, 2011)

[yt]-UvAi3dsnO0[/yt]



Jared said:


> Deadmau5, 16Volt, And One, Chemlab, Covenant, Skrillex, Skinny Puppy, Nachtmahr, Neuroticfish, Uberbyte, Ulver... All great electronic bands.
> 
> Okay I'm all hipster'd out now.


 
hipsters hate deadmau5 & Skrillex, they're too mainstream. they love burial though. and so do i.

[yt]MOwD67BIPMA[/yt]
(ignore the dj at the beginning, rest of the song is studio-quality)


----------



## anero (May 29, 2011)

why is this thread getting nolove?

[yt]6pJGhIc2E40[/yt]
[yt]lfexO0DFyog[/yt]
[yt]r6QR8A9_iFU[/yt]


----------



## anero (May 29, 2011)

also, Morgan Zarate
[yt]bIcn1KwYuyE[/yt]
[yt]cNH88UFM5T0[/yt]
[yt]op-sIDguV-s[/yt]

hyperdub recordings: saving electronic music 1 vinyl cut at a time


----------



## Vibgyor (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;zkjlNbm_56Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkjlNbm_56Y[/video]
[video=youtube;79OEVKNCKkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79OEVKNCKkY[/video]
[video=youtube;bioaZHvXAac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioaZHvXAac[/video]
[video=youtube;ZKMiv9_h4tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKMiv9_h4tA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 30, 2011)

This thread wouldn't be complete without
[video=youtube;hfUSyoJcbxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfUSyoJcbxU[/video]
3:22= the best drop in history
hard to believe this album is 14 years old and yet is still SO FUCKING COOL
RIP Big Beat ;_;


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cgs2yuDjy1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgs2yuDjy1g[/video]

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

[video=youtube;3cDBBqE6nsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cDBBqE6nsU[/video]

I'm not sure if this would count. Though glitch is a subgenre of electronic, this is like pure glitch. Note: this is a high quality video. The song was intentionally made shitty. Effort is too mainstream.
[video=youtube;vtmsmpHUNKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtmsmpHUNKM[/video]



Hateful Bitch said:


> This place surely likes a lot of electronic music right?


 
Of course. Furries were born ravers.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

That Igorrr one is actually pretty awesome. I was expecting more shittiness.


----------



## anero (May 30, 2011)

Igorr's pretty kickass. The logical extension of Nero's Day @ Disneyland. 

[yt]Z-IF1MOQ3yI[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;avdAghATQ2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avdAghATQ2c[/video]

I love songs like this, mixing feelings of being 'chill' with being electrified.


----------



## SnowFox (May 30, 2011)

I don't know if this really counts.

The french did it before it was cool 8)

[yt]Gj7sJmt1r94[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (May 30, 2011)

Great band I only started listening to today. They kind of remind me of Haujobb.

[video=youtube;T4ZKmWuzOTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4ZKmWuzOTA[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2011)

All I've got is
Hadouken!
Dawn of Ashes
and Pretty Lights.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 31, 2011)

Jared said:


> Deadmau5, 16Volt, And One, Chemlab, Covenant, Skrillex, Skinny Puppy, Nachtmahr, Neuroticfish, Uberbyte, Ulver... All great electronic bands.
> 
> Okay I'm all hipster'd out now.


 
Just because it's industrial doesn't mean it can't be mainstream in that subgenre.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 31, 2011)

what is deadmaus's APPEAL?

i really want to know




one time i bought a duran duran duran 12"
it was face blast backed with boom hunter
i listened to boom hunter more
the end


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> what is deadmaus's APPEAL?
> 
> i really want to know


 
Most of it is boring
Some of it is great

I don't know why but it's just really chill


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

Never was a fan of Deadmau5. 

Have some Prodigy? 
[yt]uVefPPr69NU[/yt]

I just finished ripping my Prodigy albums so I'm going back and listening to music I haven't heard since high/middle school.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Just because it's industrial doesn't mean it can't be mainstream in that subgenre.


 
I didn't mention any "mainstream" industrial bands. In fact, the only one I know of that could be considered mainstream is Nine Inch Nails, and they fucking suck.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 1, 2011)

"Kudos" to the person who posted Eisbrecher!! ^___^ Lets get some more heavier stuff and dubstep to offset the fruity cotton candy that's been posted!!!

[video=youtube;SfAvnVN72ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfAvnVN72ew[/video]

[video=youtube;AspXSjRKyis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AspXSjRKyis[/video]
[video=youtube;GfjARe6oD74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfjARe6oD74[/video]


----------



## anero (Jun 1, 2011)

SlushPuppy said:


> rusko


 







most overrated bollocks since borgore

[yt]LWo9Xd6NhbE[/yt]
[yt]9wyk8IWYcTc[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread needs some real music. :V

[video=youtube;w86EdQvNsfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w86EdQvNsfU[/video]
[video=youtube;NbfxNoYxMhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbfxNoYxMhI[/video]
[video=youtube;EGNKgah948s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGNKgah948s[/video]
[video=youtube;pOClMqKpErs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOClMqKpErs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;cI0AiFG5dXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI0AiFG5dXY[/video]

Reviving the thread with some good ol' Japanese glitch.


----------



## anero (Jun 8, 2011)

i see your glitch and raise you mashups of old 90s songs + breakcore
[yt]5pD-_wiQkD0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

anero said:


> i see your glitch and raise you mashups of old 90s songs + breakcore
> [yt]5pD-_wiQkD0[/yt]



I see your breakcore, say "fuck it", and post more breakcore.

[video=youtube;g85LqKXIgvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g85LqKXIgvY[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 11, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [video=youtube;g85LqKXIgvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g85LqKXIgvY[/video]


 
listening 2 this album right now
its pretty tight 

you have better taste than i did @ 14


----------



## Kelo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> HEY DO YOU GUYS LIKE RENARD
> LOL HE'S A FURRY TOO THEREFORE HIS MUSIC IS GREAT
> actually no he sucks, look harder for music similar to his that is much better
> That's all on that subject.



Go make music better than him, go ahead, go do it, right now...no? Than shut up and don't throw out insults. I can throw together a beat better than half of the garbage you linked in your first post.

How about something I know most of you hate! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S08KonZiew4


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2011)

I like this kind of experimental electronic music with really repetitive rhythmic noise
[video=youtube;y9L5zbaQML0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9L5zbaQML0[/video]
[video=youtube;fbFgxucxVcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbFgxucxVcM[/video]
I HATE industrial though.
Would this be considered IDM? I know this one is
[video=youtube;n_5NJfSgE0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_5NJfSgE0s[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;fXnQzrTD_rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXnQzrTD_rY[/video]

Worth sitting through the intro. So fucking worth it. Actually... I'm not sure if I posted this already or not. But scrolling up or pressing f3 takes up so much time...


----------



## Takun (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are some of my current favorites.  Either very ambient or relaxing.  Enjoy.


[yt]t-Fl6JwUrmI[/yt]

[yt]GfugtAWxooU[/yt]

[yt]IXnD0GAO-3s[/yt]

[yt]K1nk3gTiFlk[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 12, 2011)

im surprised no one has mentioned NOISIA yet.
[video=youtube;yhvjZQYyRHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhvjZQYyRHg&feature=fvst[/video]

better version[video=youtube;0X2NPMOyFMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X2NPMOyFMg[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 12, 2011)

Kelo said:


> Go make music better than him, go ahead, go do it, right now...no? Than shut up and don't throw out insults. I can throw together a beat better than half of the garbage you linked in your first post.


 
umad bro?


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 14, 2011)

Going off of my music library here - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281746/Untitled.png 

I'd highly recommend:
[:SITD:], [X]-Rx, 5F-55 (absolute noise, this guy), Aesthetic Perfection, Agonoize, Ali Nadem, Alter der Ruine, Amduscia, And One, Aphex Twin, Armageddon Dildos, Assemblage 23, Bigod 20, Bodycall, Caustic, Concrete Rage, Covenant (many of their songs are absolutely wonderful, especially on the live album Northern Light), Cyanotic, Das Ich, De Phazz, Deine Lakaien (everything on their 20 Years of Electronic Avantgarde album is tear-jerking. It's not actually electronic, however, as they acquired a full orchestra for the performance), Destroid, De/vision, Distatix, Eco, Eisenfunk (ehhh, not sure if this one ought to be here), Evlent Chapter, Excessive Force, Feindflug, FGFC820, Flesh Field, Front 242, Front Line Assembly, Gigi D'agostino (though he has hits like The Riddle and Bla-bla-bla, others are excellent), God Module, Goldfish (electronic jazz, like De-Phazz and Parov Stelar), Grendel, Heimataerde, Herrschaft, Herzschlag, Hocico, Huoratron, Icon of Coil, In Strict Confidence, Juno Reactor (much, much love), La Magra, Meat Beat Manifesto, Mind.in.a.box, Modeselektor, Modulate, Nachtmahr, Necro Facility, Neuroticfish, Nitzer Ebb, Noisex, Noisuf-x, Oberer Totpunkt, ohGr, Parov Stelar, Project Pitchfork, RJD2, Rotersand, SAM, SHNARPH!, Skinny Puppy, Skold Vs. KMFDM, Soman, Spetsnaz, Stahlschlag, Steinkind, Straftanz, Stromkern, Suicide Commando, Syndrome X/209, Telefon Tel Aviv, The Presets, The Retrosic, The XX, Tobacco (and his band Black Moth Super Rainbow), Torrent Vaccine, Triptonikhan, Tyske Ludder, Unter Null, UnterART, :wumpscut:, Wynardtage, X Marks the Pedwalk, X-Fusion, yelworC, Zweifelhaft.

I happen to have skipped the most obvious ones, Daft Punk, Combichrist, and deadmau5 come to mind, and chose groups or artists more deserving of exposure. The post may be a bit excessive, but it's probably all of the electronic music that I favor and have heard of--aside from the aforementioned obvious electronic artists.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 14, 2011)

Kelo said:


> Go make music better than him, go ahead, go do it, right now...no? Than shut up and don't throw out insults. I can throw together a beat better than half of the garbage you linked in your first post.


 
You mean select a better beat from your drum loops? That is basically what Renard does. And throws in a bunch of bullshit samples and sells it for an extortionate price. He isn't worth half the money he rakes in for the rubbish he makes, and I can't believe he gets as much respect from this tasteless community that he does. There are thousands of better artists out there, and the only reason he's as popular as he is is because people are sexually attracted to his album covers. Then people stay because they believe they enjoy it, or their supporting their community, when they're really only supporting some nothing in his basement.

Face it, Renard is a fucking disgrace to music and the sooner you realise it the better.


----------



## anero (Jun 15, 2011)

i don't mind jackal queenston/klippa but that's about it, and i have a little bit of respect for renard if only for the fact he makes all of his shit on modplug, which is possibly the most ass-backwards DAW in music today. Also, he's canadian too so I can't hate too much. 

ANYWAY LESS BITCHING MORE MUSIC

[yt]r6QR8A9_iFU[/yt]
[yt]gKkL69_Daxk[/yt]


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jun 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;XpuXx0ljRCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpuXx0ljRCo[/video]
[video=youtube;wuetrreP1Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuetrreP1Bo[/video]
[video=youtube;-9cLROlVnZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9cLROlVnZw[/video]
[video=youtube;ydcQGwx15og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydcQGwx15og[/video]
[video=youtube;Nlik5J3sf3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nlik5J3sf3k[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 16, 2011)

i like bleeps and bloops


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 16, 2011)

music is nothing without chirping sounds
I have realised this


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 19, 2011)

Why do you say that? What classifies as a chirping sound exactly? Are you talking about the general treble in electronic music?

Tell me where the chirping is in any of these:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281746/(01) [Warmduscher] 10 Kleine Basdrums.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281746/(16) [Zero Vision] Overdrive.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281746/02_sam-halluzinogen.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281746/111-the_bloody_beetroots_-_ill_to_destroy.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281746/La Roux - Bulletproof (Hyper Crush Remix).mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281746/01. Noistyle.mp3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

Molfsontan said:


> Going off of my music library here


 
Hm, that's a good idea.
Here's almost every electronic artist/band in my library via my last.fm, in order from the most plays to the least. Some of these have only one song played, but I'm counting most things. I'm trying to set a boundary between industrial and other electronic genres. Most of the industrial metal I listen to I won't list.

Eisbrecher, Front Line Assembly, Gothminister, Die Krupps, Dope, Celldweller, 16volt, Screaming Monkey Boner, Seelenzorn, 2Pro, Angelspit, MDFMK, H3llb3nt, Slick Idiot, Laibach, KMFDM, Ryoji Ikeda, Fennesz, Byetone, edIT, Ametsub, Alva Noto, Oval, Igorrr (I listen to him on youtube more than I do on last.fm, which would explain the 11 plays), Soap&Skin, Steinkind, Venetian Snares, Hrvatski, Haujobb, Xanopticon, Kraddy, Cybo, o9, Heq, Acrnym, IDIEDFORTHESEVENTHTIME, Frank Bretschneider, Synkro, Candle Nine, PANTyRAiD, Jega, Pzychobitch, Fuck Buttons, *


*there's come a point where the artists are so underplayed that I just didn't bother listing them


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Thought I'd contribute with some of favorite electronic songs as of right now.

[yt]VwzRLgJorYQ[/yt]

[yt]o_WjCy8p4yo[/yt]

[yt]pVhFfFVUwrI[/yt]

[yt]1S35THmZD_E[/yt]

Can anyone recommend some good dirty, bassy, clippy, wobbly, dark tracks? I am craving it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2011)

For all you techno lovers out there
And I mean REAL techno, not Renard :roll:
[video=youtube;mv3niHxznUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv3niHxznUA[/video]
[video=youtube;n8U0T74wroo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8U0T74wroo[/video]
Someone find me more songs like this O__o


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Hm, that's a good idea.
> Here's almost every electronic artist/band in my library via my last.fm, in order from the most plays to the least.
> 
> edIT
> ...


 
I'm going to do this too. Some of them aren't totally electronic though, but I'm just going to add them anyway so I don't actually have to think very hard about putting them in.
(also, the artists I left are great [Igorrr I got from you, btw])

65daysofstatic, SebastiAn, Pendulum, World's End Girlfriend, Daft Punk, Justice, Does It Offend You Yeah?, Crystal Castles, Ratatat, Goldfish, Math the Band, Moby, Holy Fuck, Skrillex, deadmau5, edIT, The Emotron, Little People, Igorrr, Owl City, Ke$ha, of Montreal, Casey LaLonde, Fuck Buttons, The Glitch Mob, Massive Attack, RÃ¶yksopp, Infected Mushroom, Peatbog Faeries, Dan Deacon, Sleigh Bells, Passion Pit, The Terror Pigeon Dance Revolt!, Homestuck, Aphex Twin, The Prodigy, !!!, Secede, Martin Solveig, Helios, MGMT, Friendly Fires, Hadouken!, Sleep Party People, Sun Airway, Kousaki Satoru, LCD Soundsystem, Braids, Lady GaGa, MSTRKRFT, Renard, Jackal Queenston, Cypher Tales, Motoro Faam, Swimming With Dolphins

Swimming With Dolphins is the last thing in my library, with 5 plays (the EP I have is only 5 tracks long)


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna quote my post from the other thread here:



Keroro said:


> Favorite band(s) : Front Line Assembly, Haujobb, Velvet Acid Christ, Skinny Puppy, Headscan, Uberbyte, Throbbing Gristle, Coil, Combichrist, :wumpscut:, Angelspit, Aphex Twin, Autechre, Assemblage 23, Boards of Canada, Covenant, Das Ich, Destroid, Dope Stars Inc, Faderhead, Feindflug, Forseti, Front 242, Funker Vogt, Genocide Organ, Gridlock, Hocico, Icon of Coil, In Gowan Ring, Leather Strip, Lustmord, Merzbow, Mindless Faith, Monte Cazazza, Nachtmahr, Nine Inch Nails, Nurse With Wound, Orbital, Panzer AG, Psyclon Nine, Seabound, SPK, Suicide Commando, Terrorfakt, Unter Null, VNV Nation, Whitehouse, Zombie Girl


 
I have a lot more artists in my library, but I either don't listen to them or their play count is so low, that I'm not even going to bother adding them to this list.


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 25, 2011)

Shit I'd like to link off the top of my head at the moment.



Spoiler: Reaper - Urnensand



[yt]OZ33sVtd3So[/yt]
Incredibly bassy, harsh EBM I guess? I wish I were better at classifying genres.





Spoiler: Benny Benassi - Good Girl



[yt]5up0OpX0NI0[/yt]
Probably the only one of a few on his new album that I like. The new  stuff sounds way too poppy and has too many featuring artists. Electro  house.





Spoiler: The Bloody Beetroots - Gustav Klimt Was a Dark



[yt]jYuNURsIVgQ[/yt]
Also electro house. The Bloody Beetroots have many good, danceable songs.





Spoiler: Combichrist - The Well



[yt]MEqsCN0ncsg[/yt]
From Andy's earlier work as Combichrist, less harsh and more solid beats. I would do without the sample, but eh.





Spoiler: Spetsnaz - Invader



[yt]nOkR6IbnZlY[/yt]
Because I am a total slut for classic EBM and I adore how every bit of it sounds.





Spoiler: Steinkind - Larissa (Pueppies)



[yt]fhp2p2gY7t4[/yt]
More EBM, yet of a different sort. The way the vocalist says "Aumum ah,  aumum pueppies," is just perfect, even if I can't understand a word.


----------



## johnny (Jun 25, 2011)

listen to the soundtrack to "Pitfall 2" for the Atari 2600. Its my favourite 8-bit track :3


----------



## Kailombax (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not really big on Electronic music but I would be lying if I said I hated it.
The only type of electronic music I got into heavily was that of Industrial. But I also like some techno, trance. etc artosts ;ole 

Daft Punk (Love these guys)
Benny Benassi
Deadmau5
Kaskade
Tenth Planet
4 Strings
Skrillex
Fischerspoon
Ladytron
VNV Nation
Peaches
The Crystal Method
Motorcycle
Nadia Ali

Yeah... = )


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jun 28, 2011)

What?  No Markus Schulz in here?  I frown.

Despite some of the dance-rap hybrids have often been seen as cheap or selling-out, I found Markus Schulz's approach to be very well-done and excellently executed.  The energy in this track is phenomenal and rather unexpected for Markus.

[video=youtube;n_jzv_ASgHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_jzv_ASgHM[/video]

And for good measure, my other favourite Markus, Marcus SchÃ¶ssow with a classic of his.

[video=youtube;4QUa7YsSjIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QUa7YsSjIM[/video]



Kailombax said:


> I'm not really big on Electronic music but I would be lying if I said I hated it.
> Tenth Planet


You may as well just say Tenth Planet - Ghosts.  They only ever produced 2 tracks, and nobody ever hears of the other.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;QfFukIQmG0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfFukIQmG0w&feature=view_all&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=19[/video]

Don't know why I didn't post this song yet. I really like this one.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

Well this is just a Glitch Mob song made into a Sucker Punch trailer. But it's so damn good.

[yt]N-4EEkglL90[/yt]


Actual song (How To Be Eaten By A Woman)
[yt]cgQWp_Hlius[/yt]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;F21aifX0lZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY[/video]
I'm sure everybody already knows this song, but i'm posting it anyway.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

Necro. Don't worry. I'm making another one after this gets closed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

Guh. Sorry for abandoning my thread.

Grycho you should totally make a thread with a good OP or something since you're pretty much what I'd call the electronic music guy here idk. 

ANYWAY
new electronic music to me since last time I posted here.
what I can think of anyway

The Glitch Mob  - We Can Make The World Stop
[video=youtube;H-k_Eg7zXuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc[/video]

Yuksek - Extraball
[video=youtube;VJm3-1WDe2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJm3-1WDe2I[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

Mods don't seem to give a shit.

This necro system is so confusing.

[video=youtube;itm7SdwYTjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itm7SdwYTjo&amp;list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&amp;index=  112[/video]

LEMME JUST THROW THIRTY MINUTES OF DUBSTEP AT YOU. >:U

EKSHISHUN


----------



## iTails (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;xDAX2aVWAag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDAX2aVWAag[/video]


----------



## Apex (Aug 17, 2011)

Adding my share to the Breakcore madness.

[video=youtube;QhnvfUA1_-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhnvfUA1_-U[/video]

Not enough enduser in this thread
[video=youtube;RMULa5l7USw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMULa5l7USw[/video]

Have some Dev//Null as well
[video=youtube;46_eNJOuTGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46_eNJOuTGM[/video]

Some Igneon System
[video=youtube;8DrXX0DCqGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DrXX0DCqGQ[/video]

And I'll finish it off with some drill
[video=youtube;hmgZdIVO9i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmgZdIVO9i0[/video]


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

ADULT. are the best
[video=youtube;UhXI2e_3Rw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhXI2e_3Rw0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted yet. Bluh bluh, favorite dubstep song.

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

I specifically made sure this was the first song I listened to the very second I turned fifteen.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;yU5434lQmQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU5434lQmQc[/video]
Saw Pretty Lights live in 2010. Was an awesome time.

[video=youtube;3RLDrlqNRBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RLDrlqNRBY[/video]
As for dubstep, I'm yet to see anybody throw down like the Cookie Monsta.

[video=youtube;C0zfm_Wxc8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0zfm_Wxc8k[/video]
And if you're looking for something different from the casual electronica, Bassnectar is some filthy stuff.

[video=youtube;NhheiPTdZCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhheiPTdZCw[/VIDEO]
And if you feel like getting lost in a video. Watch this.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 19, 2011)

My vote definitely goes out to Daft Punk! I'm still waiting for their next tour though. It's depressing that I'm willing to wait this long. 

Urg -_____- hurry up Thomas and Guy-Manuel.


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

lol I saw them in like 07, not really my thing, they were headlining along with some other artists I wanted to see (SebastiAn and Kavinsky). The show was well done, I'll give them that though.

Here, have some trance!

[video=youtube;lQvOSa6uzR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQvOSa6uzR0[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 20, 2011)

When I listen to electronic music it's mostly dubstep even though I like other artists like Deadmau5, Hadouken!, Pendulum, The Prodigy etc.

Oh and Skrillex is really awesome.
So heres one of my favorites. 

[video=youtube;LaIZ0mUJzr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0[/video]


Some Hadouken!

[video=youtube;1wj8lSt4H40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wj8lSt4H40[/video]

And some dubstep by Flux Pavilion

[video=youtube;MVsa5S_OIM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVsa5S_OIM8[/video]

And lastly something you surely don't know. It's from some guy I just recently found out about.

[video=youtube;uaFbavn-isw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaFbavn-isw&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## _Vermin (Aug 20, 2011)

>see thread
>expect real music
>skrillex
You people have no taste in music whatsoever.
Sheep everywhere in this bitch.
[video=youtube;QgwQlY9aNrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgwQlY9aNrM[/video]


----------



## iTails (Aug 20, 2011)

All of this Skrillex is depressing, it really is.

[video=youtube;5CrrsrAyQ9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CrrsrAyQ9w&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;85wgzj8hZyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85wgzj8hZyg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;_MEWqx8IKXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MEWqx8IKXg[/video]
[video=youtube;Dx2nH2RJEAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx2nH2RJEAA&amp;list=FLUuJahCW3dFDqDrgbEwRYMA&amp;  index=46[/video]
[video=youtube;UDf1wFiOnwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDf1wFiOnwY&amp;list=FLUuJahCW3dFDqDrgbEwRYMA&amp;  index=49[/video]
[video=youtube;AfV_5Ao0geM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfV_5Ao0geM&amp;list=FLUuJahCW3dFDqDrgbEwRYMA&amp;  index=53[/video]
[video=youtube;NI2b7qXUlnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI2b7qXUlnE&amp;list=FLUuJahCW3dFDqDrgbEwRYMA&amp;  index=56[/video]


----------



## _Vermin (Aug 20, 2011)

iTails said:


> All of this Skrillex is depressing, it really is.
> 
> *vids*


iTails, I like your taste in music. I really do.


----------



## iTails (Aug 20, 2011)

_Vermin said:


> iTails, I like your taste in music. I really do.



Why thank you.


----------



## Apex (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I've been trying to post things besides dubstep, but it's smack dab between Excision and Skrillex -____-


----------



## _Vermin (Aug 21, 2011)

Apex said:


> Yeah I've been trying to post things besides dubstep, but it's smack dab between Excision and Skrillex -____-


Skrillex isn't dubstep.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 21, 2011)

I demand that everyone here starts listening to Gold Panda!
[video=youtube;bgXZMnJcs3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgXZMnJcs3M[/video]
[video=youtube;cRLreGvjC4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRLreGvjC4c[/video]
[video=youtube;U10yotyNmic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U10yotyNmic[/video]
[video=youtube;oMppVVNVU8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMppVVNVU8g[/video]
[video=youtube;4Vv5dF_N7vY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vv5dF_N7vY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

_Vermin said:


> >see thread
> >expect real music
> >skrillex
> You people have no taste in music whatsoever.
> Sheep everywhere in this bitch.



Oh, okay. I was unaware liking something you don't like was a bad thing. Thanks for opening my eyes.


----------



## _Vermin (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Oh, okay. I was unaware liking something you don't like was a bad thing. Thanks for opening my eyes.


0/10
Skrillex isn't music.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 21, 2011)

_Vermin said:


> >see thread
> >expect real music
> >skrillex
> You people have no taste in music whatsoever.
> Sheep everywhere in this bitch.



How bout' this?

[video=youtube;Ljc7mWwbJw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljc7mWwbJw4[/video]

[video=youtube;oISuurtTHtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISuurtTHtc[/video]


----------



## _Vermin (Aug 21, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> How bout' this?
> 
> [video=youtube;Ljc7mWwbJw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljc7mWwbJw4[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;oISuurtTHtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISuurtTHtc[/video]


I am proud.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

_Vermin said:


> 0/10
> Skrillex isn't music.



EVERYTHING I DON'T LIKE ISN'T MUSIC.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 21, 2011)

_Vermin said:


> I am proud.



Wow. Your pride is worth a lot to me :V.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;H9vDxmE_Drs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9vDxmE_Drs&amp;list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&amp;index=  128[/video]

Makes me feel all tingly inside.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [video=youtube;H9vDxmE_Drs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9vDxmE_Drs&amp;list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&amp;index=  128[/video]



lol. "MANLY TEARS". Not my kind of music though..


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> lol. "MANLY TEARS". Not my kind of music though..



It would be foolish of me to expect anyone to actually enjoy breakcore. :n


----------



## cad (Aug 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> It would be foolish of me to expect anyone to actually enjoy breakcore. :n


I do!
And I love me some speedcore, too:

[video=youtube;xsrjOmBVXLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsrjOmBVXLA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Apex (Aug 23, 2011)

_Vermin said:


> Skrillex isn't dubstep.


 
I'm sorry "Sideshave-influenced Electro Br00talstep"



Sollux said:


> It would be foolish of me to expect anyone to actually enjoy breakcore. :n



I MOST CERTAINLY LOVE BREAKCORE. I saw Xanopticon last weekend =DDDD


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2011)

This thread certainly needs more Igorrr. CLASSY AS FUCK. :U

[video=youtube;gWca1X7nFGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWca1X7nFGo[/video]

[video=youtube;g85LqKXIgvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g85LqKXIgvY&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;LKOK9fD4vUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKOK9fD4vUs&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;irSAkATBmFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irSAkATBmFY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## _Vermin (Aug 24, 2011)

Apex said:


> I'm sorry "Sideshave-influenced Electro Br00talstep"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure you know what Dubstep actually is.


----------



## Slend (Aug 24, 2011)

vermin stop being a bitch & let people post their music
also sollux: i love breakcore & igorrr
are you familiar w/ nero's day at disneyland???


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 24, 2011)

Tristam made a new song... oh god this is actually really good.

[video=youtube;zkoLxa9EGNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkoLxa9EGNc&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL[/video]



Oh and btw...

[video=youtube;Ci40ae8BlcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci40ae8BlcE&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;kKJFuQabYKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKJFuQabYKs[/video]

SO SEXY. ;A;




Slend said:


> vermin stop being a bitch & let people post their music
> also sollux: i love breakcore & igorrr
> are you familiar w/ nero's day at disneyland???



Not really, no. But I'm intrigued.


----------



## cad (Aug 26, 2011)

Sollux said:


> This thread certainly needs more Igorrr. CLASSY AS FUCK. :U


oh fuck that is so cool.
Do you know anymore breakcore artists to check out (as well as speedcore, but I'm not sure if you listen to it)

Some powernoise I recently found:

[video=youtube;FQJZxpna1qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQJZxpna1qA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Apex (Aug 28, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> oh fuck that is so cool.
> Do you know anymore breakcore artists to check out (as well as speedcore, but I'm not sure if you listen to it)



I'm not so familiar with the speedcore scene these days but as far as Breakcore goes:

Blaerg
Doormouse
Xanopticon
The Flashbulb (Some of his tracks)
Datach'i
FFF
Clonepa
Dev//Null
Bong-Ra
Otto Von Schirach
Onomatopeee
Goreshit

Those are some I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Slend (Aug 30, 2011)

sollux:
[video=youtube;kHqi6BIjv18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHqi6BIjv18[/video]
[video=youtube;fCifm8zn4ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCifm8zn4ss[/video]
[video=youtube;kJK52cyYugo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJK52cyYugo[/video]


----------



## Lucid Argent (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ss8U_6qGqTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss8U_6qGqTU[/video]

Fnucking sweet.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> oh fuck that is so cool.
> Do you know anymore breakcore artists to check out (as well as speedcore, but I'm not sure if you listen to it)



Eh, I just let the breakcore radio play on last.fm. Though I really like breakcore, Igorr is the only artist that I heard more than five songs of. I just listen to about two songs from tons of different artists.



Slend said:


> sollux:
> [video=youtube;kHqi6BIjv18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHqi6BIjv18[/video]
> [video=youtube;fCifm8zn4ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCifm8zn4ss[/video]
> [video=youtube;kJK52cyYugo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJK52cyYugo[/video]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoW9czgQBqE


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 31, 2011)

Trend = WIN
Darkpsy and Psy Trance up!

[video=youtube;9_mlZepQEas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_mlZepQEas[/video]

Listen to this, ignore the picture.


----------



## cad (Sep 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Eh, I just let the breakcore radio play on last.fm. Though I really like breakcore, Igorr is the only artist that I heard more than five songs of. I just listen to about two songs from tons of different artists.


I'd strongly suggest you get his album Nostril from the label Ad Noiseam. It's fucking awesome and totally worth the money.
I guess I could check out radio channels for breakcore/speedcore artists, though I prefer locating artists via suggestions so I could more easily get their stuff. Right now, the only breakcore artists I've managed to get stuff from are Igorrr, and Nero's Day At Disneyland.

Do you know about any specific speedcore artists? The ones that I've considered, or have got, stuff from are Noisekick, and M.E.G.A.L.O. Concept.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;98Y_uG-FX6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Y_uG-FX6E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I'd strongly suggest you get his album Nostril from the label Ad Noiseam. It's fucking awesome and totally worth the money.



I already have Nostril and Moisissure on my mp3 player... but Igorrr's made me feel things I've never felt for music before...

... I am actually willing to buy a physical copy of an album. :n


----------



## cad (Sep 2, 2011)

Heh, I've already ordered the Nostril CD. You get a MP3 download for the album when you order it at Bandcamp, so it's all good stuff.
I did not know about that previous album, though. Thanks for directing me to it.

Anyways, I found a sweet speedcore album recently - The Speedcore Suite by Kita K. (now goes uner the name DTrucks and releases music under the label DTRX Creations):


[video=youtube;D-RNFi6dra4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-RNFi6dra4[/video]
[video=youtube;8vNKsgiRzfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vNKsgiRzfY[/video]
[video=youtube;qQVoYjb4IL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQVoYjb4IL8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;PZljBdu22ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZljBdu22ZU[/video]

wipipipipipipipipipipipipipWAPWAP


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 3, 2011)

As I am a nerd, I enjoy listening to Lord of the Ring's music twisted into some sort of electronic shit.


[video=youtube;eopvYags1hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eopvYags1hw[/video]

Don't ask me it's specific genre, I have no clue. 

But I must say, I am liking this speedcore music I'm finding in this thread.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

According to Last.fm, it's trance.


----------



## Slend (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you for your affection, sollux
but i feel the need to see other people


----------



## Milo (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure teto has already posted this one somewhere, but who cares.

[video=youtube;R6WJnHfvfGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WJnHfvfGk[/video]


is this electronic? not sure. I don't really listen to a whole lot of electronic music. I mean this sounds borderline techno, but eh. 

also yea, tiesto is bleh. but it's a feat. with Jonsi so... that makes everything ok
[video=youtube;LydS5nUeh7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LydS5nUeh7A&amp;list=PL7201F81E6FF139DF&amp;index=  5&amp;feature=plpp[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;t0ofhhiVB14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0ofhhiVB14&amp;feature=feedu[/video]

Bow to your new god.

Edit: What happened? Did Vilderman kill the thread?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2011)

Bumping this thread.

[video=youtube;tSNzRKGuq18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSNzRKGuq18[/video]

[video=youtube;hQQuWFLvvP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQQuWFLvvP4[/video]

[video=youtube;WG4YFMvqn0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG4YFMvqn0w[/video]

[video=youtube;TDBqQ9KURac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDBqQ9KURac[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;CL7MFWYytmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL7MFWYytmM&amp;feature=feedrec[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 14, 2011)

So has deadmau5 stopped crying on twitter about weeaboos yet?


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 15, 2011)

Lets get some DnB Up in Here
<3 Hendy The Ripper


----------



## Slend (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;8Y6ZqYab8Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y6ZqYab8Rc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't the slightest idea that posted yet.

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

Good god I love this song.


----------



## Flatline (Sep 17, 2011)

Meh, might as well post these here.

[video=youtube;3rf65EJ7Y0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rf65EJ7Y0s[/video]

[video=youtube;DYTqKLcsJwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYTqKLcsJwM[/video]

[video=youtube;tnQCY8Jx8rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnQCY8Jx8rk[/video]

[video=youtube;2x8tgqo6SiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x8tgqo6SiE[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 17, 2011)

oh god I am so hyped for Justice's new album. Civilization, Helix and Audio, Video, Disco are all great songs ffff

Loving Helix so much right now.

[video=youtube;8OxcYCV24GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OxcYCV24GA[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 17, 2011)

Erm... Can someone help me with a dubstep song I hear lately on dubstep.fm? 

 I thought it was called they want different shit or road trip at first but that isn't it. Erm.. I can remember there was this guy and he allways said they want different shit (Oh god what a bad description. I'm really sorry.)


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol. Nevermind I found it. Awesomness. 

[video=youtube;6waFsJM-Kkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6waFsJM-Kkc[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Sep 17, 2011)

One of the best industrial songs in existence. This song is just perfect.

[video=youtube;KS66F9sKGfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS66F9sKGfk[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 19, 2011)

One of my friends describes dubstep as "psycho-house". Ugh...


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 20, 2011)

> One of my friends describes dubstep as "psycho-house". Ugh...​



I describe it as hipsters who want to be superstar DJs so they torrent a copy for Fruity Loops and Massive because they can't afford proper DAWs/VSTs with their coffee-house jobs. 







P.S: FL Studio and Massive are actually really good tools. Very open ended production programs. I just like ribbin on Dubstep because its a hipster magnet.


----------



## cad (Sep 20, 2011)

Not all dubstep sucks though.
 This is what I'd consider to be good dubstep:

[video=youtube;TNNMhLrmGNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNNMhLrmGNs[/video]

and this is what I'd consider to be bad dubstep:

[video=youtube;dRPIm3TPneA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRPIm3TPneA[/video]
that wobble is just too much for my ears to handle. And I say that as one that enjoys splittercore.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Sep 20, 2011)

Another Daft Punk Remix, they're all sooo great. This time around its with the beastie boys and capsule. A little electro, a little rap, and a little asian. Shocked me with how good it was.

[yt]_9MCbsdCLhI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> >dubstep
> >hipster



Does not compute.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 21, 2011)

> Not all dubstep sucks though.
> This is what I'd consider to be good dubstep:



YOU BRING UP A GOOD POINT!

Eveyone one in the Electronic scene down here bitches about "bro-step" but every seems to collectivley recognize the value of dubstep and the possiblities of the genre.

Dub-Police FTW. For this, I share with you a dubstep gem.

[video=youtube;3TdFY_cN6sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TdFY_cN6sw[/video]

I heard that song dropped at Psychadelic Circus @ The DC Star and I went to another fucking place.

As an efficenado in the harder styles though, I would like to take this opportunity to spread some awareness about a new rising genre; Dubstyle.
I had my reservations when somebody said they were putting dubstep and hardstyle together but it ended up being REALLY good.

[video=youtube;JHitOjrJIFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHitOjrJIFg[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 21, 2011)

Xanopticon - Hheva
[video=youtube;xxw8NmDcB8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxw8NmDcB8Y&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=78[/video]

Xanopticon - Lockjaw
[video=youtube;ygVq72L2q8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygVq72L2q8I&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=79[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 21, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> I describe it as hipsters who want to be superstar DJs so they torrent a copy for Fruity Loops and Massive because they can't afford proper DAWs/VSTs with their coffee-house jobs.
> P.S: FL Studio and Massive are actually really good tools. Very open ended production programs. I just like ribbin on Dubstep because its a hipster magnet.



 Hipsters just ruin fucking everything.


----------



## cad (Sep 22, 2011)

So, a few days ago, I downloaded a bunch of different albums off of Ektoplazm. Here's some samples of the album I liked the most.

[video=youtube;iGLRoZ0IFDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGLRoZ0IFDA&amp;feature=related[/video]
Possibly the best D'n'B album I've heard of in a while.

[video=youtube;oc8VG0RK8lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc8VG0RK8lY[/video]
Very moody downtempo music.

[video=youtube;Ox8f85_pIbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox8f85_pIbY[/video]
Dark and ominous psytrance/goa trance.

[video=youtube;GNxdDf71rm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNxdDf71rm0[/video]
Have had this way before I downloaded all those other albums, actually, but putting this up because Ekoplex is one of the best psytrance artists that I've heard.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 22, 2011)

Outblast & Korsakoff - Hymn of Syndicate (Official Syndicate Anthem)
[video=youtube;X9Y7mLhC5lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Y7mLhC5lM&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## cad (Sep 22, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails is totally in category with this thread, right?

[video=youtube;ccY25Cb3im0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccY25Cb3im0&amp;feature=feedf[/video]



djraverfox said:


> Dub-Police FTW. For this, I share with you a dubstep gem.
> 
> [video=youtube;3TdFY_cN6sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TdFY_cN6sw[/video]
> 
> ...


ilu


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2011)

>school cafeteria
>someone looks at a magazine and says "I still can't tell if this is a guy or a girl"
>say "Heh, what a coincidence. I'm listening to Skrillex right now"
>everyone has this disgusted look on their face

DOHOHOHOHO

[video=youtube;bVUnpkvgHaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVUnpkvgHaw[/video]


----------



## cad (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;PJdkq59PPow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJdkq59PPow&amp;feature=related[/video]

Thank you Pinkie Cake for remixing one of my fondest childhood memories.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 27, 2011)

http://tsmusicbox.com/music/ts3/TS3%20Title%20Screen.mp3

From a game but WHATEVER IT'S AWESOME.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm really, really into a lot of glitch-hop and experimental stuff these days

[video=youtube;IP4BpqmwyUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP4BpqmwyUs[/video]

[video=youtube;OjuI57_rtys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjuI57_rtys[/video]

[video=youtube;E3EyBt3wmTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3EyBt3wmTw[/video]

Warning, this last one is quite a bit louder for some reason
[video=youtube;Ka6m5nl-ZCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka6m5nl-ZCI[/video]


----------



## cad (Oct 1, 2011)

I've listened to a fuckton of The Prodigy today:

[video=youtube;T2ojuJdgquI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ojuJdgquI[/video]

[video=youtube;JgGA-hHWxtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgGA-hHWxtA[/video]

[video=youtube;svJvT6ruolA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svJvT6ruolA[/video]

[video=youtube;MHvMRyRSKGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHvMRyRSKGU[/video]

I even formed a opinion on what their albums, Jilted and Fat, respective strengths and weaknesses are.


----------



## EBSW0820-e (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;IV-vvFQuPrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV-vvFQuPrA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> [video=youtube;PJdkq59PPow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJdkq59PPow&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> Thank you Pinkie Cake for remixing one of my fondest childhood memories.



The intense, flaming rage of a thousand white hot blinding suns of hateful fury of a man who's home planet and closest friends were ruined by cold-blooded cybernetic abominations.

Not really feeling it with this version.


----------



## cad (Oct 5, 2011)

Horses for courses, I guess. No remix can ever compare to the OST of Quake II, though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

Unless it's like an extended version of my favorite Q2 song, Final Showdown.

All of my jizz.
*ALL OF IT.


*To contribute to the thread, I'm throwing in some Front Line Assembly.

[video=youtube;qlobJ9qBhFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlobJ9qBhFM[/video]

This song like the epitome of industrial, imo.


----------



## cad (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait, what extended version. I must know.

Anyways, resurrecting this thread with some of the best synthpop I've ever heard, from a group called Backlash:

[video=youtube;XoyLMBeb3rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoyLMBeb3rs[/video]
[video=youtube;8n7eUd6aAvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n7eUd6aAvI[/video]
[video=youtube;Q4_5TvuqJfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4_5TvuqJfc&amp;feature=related[/video]

I acquired their CD Impetus via my dad, who miraculously just happened to find it one day in a Red Cross store. I envy his ability to be able to pick out CD:s like this in second hand stores and the like.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 14, 2011)

Skrillex?? Anyone heard of that band?? -3-

Also, anyone like The Bunny The Bear? I know theyre more metal than electronic nowadays but im still kind of a fanboy. 
[video=youtube;XZqFWpRNiaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZqFWpRNiaE[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been listening to Skinny Puppy's new album today. It's absolutely fantastic. <3

These are my favorite tracks off the album.
[video=youtube;ZbPHHC3vNvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbPHHC3vNvM[/video]
[video=youtube;b7nu9OzbeWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7nu9OzbeWc[/video]
[video=youtube;pHl898J7Q5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHl898J7Q5Q[/video]
[video=youtube;_T_113_lEJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T_113_lEJI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;h768xGeMpsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h768xGeMpsE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> Skrillex?? Anyone heard of that band?? -3-



Everyone's heard of Skrillex. He's as infamous to electronic music as Call of Duty is to mainstream gaming. :n
But I like him so I'm like "Fuck, whatever bro. Imma listen to my shitty wubbing now."

[video=youtube;F21aifX0lZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## cad (Oct 15, 2011)

Skrillex is actually what I'd consider the most tolerable dubstep artist when it comes to overuse of wobbly basslines. His stuff I can actually stand listen to.


----------

